# Thinking about feeding raw?



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Here are several of my favorite links for raw feeding information. Good places to start.
If anyone has any other links feel free to add them.

Raw links

http://www.njboxers.com/faqs.htm great beginners site.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/rawfeeding/ 
great forum to join
More great sites.
http://members.shaw.ca/tamgarboxers/...ted_Links.html
http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/sampleraw.htm
http://www.barfworld.com/
http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/health/nutrition_food.htm
http://rawfed.com/
http://www.rawdogranch.com/rawdietbasics.htm Follow the links on the lower left hand side of the site.

Prey model raw links
http://www.geocities.com/havens_home/feedraw.htm


----------



## Nacho (Jan 26, 2007)

I just spent the last hour going through a couple of these links, very helpful. 

Thank you

Forget kibble, just give meaty bones and offal and he'll be fine. Thanks again.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Just bumping it up...
If anyone has any other good links for raw ( either for or against) please add them, 
Its important for people who are interested in starting up to hear both sides.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> Just bumping it up...
> If anyone has any other good links for raw ( either for or against) please add them,
> Its important for people who are interested in starting up to hear both sides.


Again thanks so much Wimble Woof!! You're so sweet!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Heres one of my favorite links to add to the cons of feeding raw list! I cant help but laugh my you know off! http://www.seefido.com/html/raw_dog_food_recipe.htm


> All ingredients should be washed adequately with soap and hot water and especially so in the case of meat, chicken or any other meat


All I can think of is " some one better get the memo out to the wolves and coyote on that one." 
As someone who is considering raw, dont let these types of site completely discourage you, take for instance this part of the quote. "in the case of meat, chicken or any other meat" what are they trying to say there? Read carefully and fully understand what you're reading.

Another popular one that has been frequently brought to my attention.
http://www.avma.org/onlnews/javma/jan05/050115ww.asp
Great response to that article here.
http://www.rawlearning.com/responsetoAVMA1.html

As well I am posting another link (pro) and its definately a good read
http://www.dogo.org/Education/Raw_Diet.htm


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

So after pretty much reading through all these sites today...and having been looking into it for a little while I have gone out and got started with some RAW meat! I baggied it all up and put it in the freezer. Most of the sites said to go 'cold turkey' when starting so I fed her RAW tonight. I got her to eat a bit out of my hand, but she won't eat any out of the bowl!! 

Some of the sites said that this may happen for a number of reasons and that I should just pick it up and refrigerate it and go with the tough love method until next meal time....is that what I have to do?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I left another message for you at anoter thread- but to add to that some people when they feed raw will add some brown rice to it (cooked) to make it more pallatible, other people go to the butcher and have a blend made. As I said I use the raw patties, which also come in one once medallions, you can go to the website and read their ingredients, etc. They also have a food locator tool and a "how much to feed" tool which you can also do in a percentage (for instance, 75% raw and 25% kibble or vice versa) it is very helpful. If you can get to a store I would suggest buying two bags of the medallions and just start feeding her one medallion a night and work your way up to one meal of raw/kibble and then eventually both meals. Because they add other things, which are really healthy like apple cider vinegar, salmon oil, eggs, ground bone etc. to their raw patty (see their ingredient mix) I think your dog may be more receptive. Keep in mind that the patty is 95% meat so the added ingredients so not sacrifice the value of the patty.


----------



## frogguruami (Feb 20, 2007)

There is a rawfeeding Yahoo group that is a great source. I will add thought that they are anti kibble, anti grain and anti veggie. But an excellent source of knowledge and experience.

AM


----------



## thoreworld (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is a video of an English Mastiff eating a whole chicken...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-OasV9LCxE

Tracy
www.epiphanymastiffs.com


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

thoreworld said:


> Here is a video of an English Mastiff eating a whole chicken...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-OasV9LCxE
> 
> ...


That's so cool! I was practically doing cartwheels when she ate chicken today! And that is a freaking gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I feed all five of mine raw and have for the past 6+ years..... I feed my pregnant girls raw and the pups are weaned onto raw..... I use kibble occasionally for training treats and a few years back we went to the FCR national specialty show in canada and I couldn't figure out how to bring enough raw food for two weeks for four dogs across the border so I got them kibble..... my dogs loved it.... they thought I had lost my mind and filled their bowls with treats..... it was like the kids going to mcdonalds...... figured two weeks wouldn't kill them... got home and straight back onto a regular raw diet..... I tried honest kitchen but a couple of my dogs hate the stuff...... 
gonna have to give some thought to how to handle the cross border stuff a bit better. 
s


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

that is exactly why I give my dog some kibble with the raw--sometimes it is very difficult to pack enough (heaven help us if our spare freezer every pooped out)


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, thanks so much for all the links! I'm only on the first one, lol, but have been trying to read up on "natural feeding" as much as possible. I'll be getting my puppy home in a few weeks and definately think I would like to feed raw, but I'm thinking something more along the lines of the pre-made stuff, like the Nature's Variety. I'm trying to figure out how long it would last my dog, how it compares in price to regular kibble, and how practical it would be for travel as I can't imagine switching back and forth to kibble (for trips) would be very good for the dog's system.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Nature's Variety has a website: naturesvariety.com At the top you will see a tool that helps you decide how much to feed your pup/dog. You will put in canine, you will put in their approx weight and you will put in their activity level (which for you will probably be puppy less than 80% adult weight)--you will see it and put in what is best. Then you will put in a percentage of food, if you are doing 100% raw then that is what you put in--if you are doing 75% raw and 25% kibble then you put that in and then put in what type of kibble (chicken, lamb, beef, etc). On the right side it will the give you a guestimate of how much food you will feed your dog. I do about 80% raw, 20% kibble so I just adjusted it myself. It helps.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

thoreworld said:


> Here is a video of an English Mastiff eating a whole chicken...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-OasV9LCxE
> 
> ...


Tracy,
Is that one of yours? He's a true beauty!!! I lost my big guy six weeks ago.


----------



## ***NV*** (Feb 27, 2007)

Nature's Variety is great, I had my dog on there dry kibble Salmon and brown rice for a while before I switched her to Raw and she did well on it. What I have learned is it is so much cheaper to by raw from butcher store, rather than buying it in the pet store. Just putting it out there.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Well one butcher store here only sells a beef variety and I think it is .99 a poind the other butcher store (these are one that specialize in raw mixes for dogs) has for about $2.99 which is close to the Nature's Variety. The problem none of these butcher stores and the place where I get the nature's variety are very close. I have to trek with my cooler and make a good 1/2 day of it.


----------



## thoreworld (Aug 10, 2006)

cshellenberger said:


> Tracy,
> Is that one of yours? He's a true beauty!!! I lost my big guy six weeks ago.


Yes, that's our Diesel. He just turned 7. Here's one of him eating a pork butt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ5Ql6G5T9k

Tracy
www.epiphanymastiffs.com


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

thoreworld said:


> Yes, that's our Diesel. He just turned 7. Here's one of him eating a pork butt...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ5Ql6G5T9k
> 
> ...


You have gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

As far as pre made raw, its up to you, however, it is going to end up costing considerably more than shopping sales.
For example, last week I went out and baught whole chickens because they were 0.99/lb and Istopped by the pet store to look for some rabbit meat ( to try the dogs out on rabbit before I order a bunch of meat rabbits) but they only had chicken.
2lbs of premade ground chicken was $3.99 plus all of canadas wonderful taxes.
where as 2lbs of whole chicken that my dogs could clean their teeth on costed just under $2.00 
Sure its just $1.99 but that is one meal for one of the dogs here. If I can save $2 per meal, im glad to do it. ( and that $2 was a whole other meal for Kita gurl)
But as I said it's completely up to you.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Just bumping this thread up


----------



## Mulligan (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, with all these recalls, I have decided to go RAW! To start, I have gotten the Nature's Variety medallions. I want to start with these to get him adjusted to raw. We started last night and so far so good. I have added a small amount of his TWO kibble (Lamb & Apples) with it and some plain organic yogurt to ease the transition. So far good stools and he seems to love it! I do want to go to home cooked raw (an oxymoron if I ever saw one-LOL). I am very nervous but excited at the same time. I know this will be great for him, just want to make sure I do it right. May stay with the NV but want to explore all avenues. I bought some chicken legs (drumsticks) and froze them. Do you think these would be okay to start with? I have heard to stay with one protein source for a while and he is on the NV Organic Chicken (they were out of the chicken/turkey variety). I heard wings were too bony. Should I start with boneless breasts/thighs or just start with a leg? I know he will need bones, but not sure if I should do that right away. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Also, how and where do you feed it? I mean do you feed in a certain area, a bowl, a plate, a mat of some sort. I am also worried about him giving kisses after eating. Should we be worried? I have 3 kids who love to get kisses (me too!) Sorry about all the questions. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

As for the chicken legs, good start, thats what I started with, just be sure to supervise for the first while, make sure your dog isnt a gulper. I also buy chicken backs with the legs attached, really good for teeth scrubbing. Chicken is one of the easiest protiens to start with, easiest on the dog, however make sure you add some offal ( organ meats) too, its very important that 10% of their diet contains it.
Wings are too boney, the dog ends up getting way too much bone if eating only wings.
Also, turkey bones are a bit harder ( denser) and have posed choking hazzards, I dont feed much turkey bones. 
You can also get bone meal to add to the raw meat if it would make you more cofortable.
I also reccomend getting some digestive enzimes for the first little while, you can get this at any pharmacy, be sure to get "BROAD SPECTRUM" it helps them to better digest their meals to start off. Once they are accustomed to the meats, you can stop the enzymes.

Some people feed kibble in the same meal as raw, but I dont. Kibble digest a whole lot quicker than raw.

As for where I feed, it origionally was supposed to stay in the dog dishes, but they drag their "kill" around the house, once they found a spot where they liked to eat I put a mat down for them ( small fleece blankets) easy to wash in the washer.

I dont have big kissers, but there really shouldnt be a problem with it, perhaps I wouldnt let them do any kissing for the first little while after eating ( and your dog will be prolly be so satisfied with dinner to even think about kisses) so really I dont see a problem there.

I hope this helped, if you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I am doing the natures variety and lamb and apple kibble and it is great. I just found a place that I can buy six pound rolls of beef and a beef and tripe mixture which is great and cost effective so I rotate that with the NV--sounds like you are doing great and your dog will never be happier and probably healthier!!!


----------



## Mulligan (Mar 24, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> I also reccomend getting some digestive enzimes for the first little while, you can get this at any pharmacy, be sure to get "BROAD SPECTRUM" it helps them to better digest their meals to start off. Once they are accustomed to the meats, you can stop the enzymes.


Thanks for all the great info. Regarding the enzymes, is it just called "digestive enzymes" or something else? Just want to know what to ask for.

Ginny: I like that you have lots of variety so you can switch off between, kibble, NV and raw meat. I'm not sure if I will do all 3 but I am still researching. I am so worried about still giving kibble (even TWO) with all the constant recalls. I did buy some NV Raw Instinct kibble, but I may return it and get some more medallions. 

Today he had 2 1/2 medallions and a little of the yogurt and nothing else for breakfast. He seems to be taking to it very well with no upset. Nice firm stool and they are getting less and less frequent - YEA!!!! So I am trying for "cold turkey" for now. Hope I won't regret it. The medallions seem so small, I hope it's enough. Are these really a complete balanced meal, where if I decide to feed the medallions, patties or chubbs that that is all he will need? I would like to give him some kind of bones for his teeth. If I do just the NV raw, what types of bones would be best for keeping his teeth clean? 

Lots to research - I am on here too much-LOL.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

For his teeth, chicken or turkey necks work great, I am not familiar with medallions, so Icant offer any advice there,
Cold turkey switch is the best way to do it, 
when you go into the pharmacy just ask for "broad spectrum digestive enzymes" dont get a huge bottle if possible, you wont need them very long, but are still handy to have around


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

If you are doing the NV you really don't need to get digestive enzymes or vitamin supplements. That is the glory of their medallions and patties they are AAFCO approved for all life stages and if you check their ingredients, you will see they have taken all that into consideration. Also, they have ground bone in them (95% meat, check out the other 5%). You pay a little more but it is worth it. If you rotate the chicken and still feed the NV a few times a week, like I do with the beef, you should be fine. I give my dog raw meaty bones as a "treat" under supervision, I do not give him bones as part of his meal tho there is nothing wrong with it if you decide to do so but there is ground bone in the patties and medallions.

If you are concerned about not feeding your dog enough, nature's variety has a "How much to feed" tool on their website. Click on it at (at the top) put in all the info and it will give you a guidelline for how much to feed your dog--which is based on age, weight and activity level.

I only do a little, little amount of kibble (timberwolf organics lamb and apples) the majority of his diet is raw. Nature's variety also has raw meaty bones I buy their lamb bones and I also get beef bones but I get them from another place but NV has them too. You can pick up a few and every other week give him one, they last about 4 days. What I do is give it to him after dinner and let him have it for about 2 hours or so, I pick it up, rinse it off and bag it and give to him the next night, etc. until it is done (You will be able to tell when it is done, they are not really interested in it any more)--they will not eat the whole bone, just the meat and marrow on it--it is great for their teeth.

www.naturesvariety.com


----------



## Mulligan (Mar 24, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> For his teeth, chicken or turkey necks work great, I am not familiar with medallions, so Icant offer any advice there,
> Cold turkey switch is the best way to do it,
> when you go into the pharmacy just ask for "broad spectrum digestive enzymes" dont get a huge bottle if possible, you wont need them very long, but are still handy to have around


Thanks for the bone ideas and the "pharmacy speak"-LOL. If and when I get brave enought to switch from the NV to the home prepared raw, I will definitely do the enzymes for a short while.




Ginny01OT said:


> If you are doing the NV you really don't need to get digestive enzymes or vitamin supplements. That is the glory of their medallions and patties they are AAFCO approved for all life stages and if you check their ingredients, you will see they have taken all that into consideration. Also, they have ground bone in them (95% meat, check out the other 5%). You pay a little more but it is worth it. If you rotate the chicken and still feed the NV a few times a week, like I do with the beef, you should be fine. I give my dog raw meaty bones as a "treat" under supervision, I do not give him bones as part of his meal tho there is nothing wrong with it if you decide to do so but there is ground bone in the patties and medallions.
> 
> If you are concerned about not feeding your dog enough, nature's variety has a "How much to feed" tool on their website. Click on it at (at the top) put in all the info and it will give you a guidelline for how much to feed your dog--which is based on age, weight and activity level.
> 
> ...


That's good to know they are complete and balanced. Whew! I am still on the fence about which way I want to go. I did know the medallions had bone in them but I was wondering about the teeth cleaning benefits of the chicken backs, necks, etc. It's good to know the RMBs can also be used to clean teeth. I did use the how much to feed tool on the site. I wasn't sure if I should use it for an adults weight or for the puppy amount since he is 7 months. I think maybe the puppy amount would be best? It's one of those conundrums of life: Do I feed raw that is premade, easy, neater, but more expensive - Or do I go full raw with going to the butcher or grocery store to look for special meats, organs, fish oil, Vit E, etc., more mess? Not to mention it is just so EASY with the medallions. I don't know if I have it in me to do the actual pieces of raw meat on the bone.  Especially since NV has done most of the work for me.  With 2 teens and 1 preteen I need all the help I can get-LOL.

The best thing is that I have choices, it doesn't have to be all or nothing. I know I will find a balanced food plan for my pup that will work best for us as a family and be very healthy for him. 

Thanks for all your help, you guys are the best!!!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

the digestive enzymes have nothing to do with if its premade AAFCO ( which really means crap if you ask me) approved, it helps to digest the meats and bones.
If you have already been feeding raw, I wouldnt worry about them, however some also like to use probiotics as well, perhaps something to look into.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

We switched cold turkey to Nature's Variety medallions this Tuesday. 

WW- Thanks for posting these links. It's costing us around $100/week to feed the Nature's Variety seeing as we've got two dogs one is 85lbs and the other is 60lbs. I'm sure it would cost a lot less for a smaller dog, but my guys are going to be going through 5 bags a week.

I've been seriously considering going raw for months now, but I'm afraid to put together a diet. I don't want to leave anything out! My guys won't be on a prey model diet, I will be getting some veggies and fruits in there somewhere, but I thought the NV pre-made raw would be a good transition for them.

Next week they'll be getting chicken backs which will make up for a few meals throughout the week, and I'll eventually start introducing the rabbit and venison, than chicken quarters, necks, so and and so forth. 

I love the whole pre-made though, they are getting raw, and I know it's a completely balanced meal for them. Until I can get my nerve up I think it's a good start for them.

Is this stickied? If not I'll have to bookmark it for when I finally get the balls to go all out!  ROFL

crazybrit- My guys are like that too right now, when it comes to hand feeding. Well, Roxy specifically. Hades does what WW was talking about, taking them out of the bowl and eating them off the floor, but Roxy refuses to eat them unless it's out of my hand. The first day, I actually had to feed her small pieces at a time, putting it into her mouth and encouraging her to chew! LMAO. She's getting a lot better now and it only takes me about 5 seconds to feed them by hand at each meal. It's growing on them quickly!

I'm LMAO ROFL at Shalva's story right now too.. "Crazy lady! Feeding us treats!" other dog, "Shut-up! She might take them away!" LMFAO


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Wimble Woof said:


> the digestive enzymes have nothing to do with if its premade AAFCO ( which really means crap if you ask me) approved, it helps to digest the meats and bones.
> If you have already been feeding raw, I wouldnt worry about them, however some also like to use probiotics as well, perhaps something to look into.


NV has probiotics in it as well as other ingredients that aid in digestions.

Mulligan, I would definitely to the puppy thing for the interactive feeding guide I am not sure what percentage of adult weight it is but that is what I still use for Riley who is 10 months now. I was fortunate enough to find a place around here that does 6 pound rolls of raw beef and 6 pound rolls of 2/3 beef and 1/3 tripe mix. I slice it up into 1lb servings, put each serving into zip lock backs and feed that twice a week now---alternating with the NV patties because I like that they have venison, rabbit, lamb and chicken/turkey. It is more cost effective and is working out nicely. You can't beat the NV for its convenience and it really is an excellent product--I have found that some stores sell it cheaper than other stores...hold on, let me see something....I thought that there was a website for coupons but I couldn't find it, sorry.


----------



## JasonMPA (Apr 22, 2007)

I've switched my dogs over to a completely homemade raw diet, according to John Miller's book -  see http://homemadehealthypetfood.com/homemade-dog-food-recipes/


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> NV has probiotics in it as well as other ingredients that aid in digestions.
> 
> NV for its convenience and it really is an excellent product--I have found that some stores sell it cheaper than other stores...


No two raw feeders feed the same, like snowflakes.
However, if you dont want the hassle go premade, but if you want to save a bit of money and have most control of what your dog is eating, go my route.
I have lost all faith in the food industry, people or pet therefore i couldnt imagine trusting another company with my pets health. Thats it in a nutshell.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Cool, I hear you wimblewolf. I am just happy to hear when people feed raw whether patty, whole chicken or whatever because I know it is sooo much better for the dog. If it wasn't for NV I probably wouldn't have gotten into raw. NV is really convenient, it is great food and it has given me the courage to delve out of the premade patty too although I will always feed Riley their product, now it is just not every day. The premade patties (similar to buying burger patties but a variety of meat) are also great if you are putting your dog in boarding or travelling with them. I label each days portion and they just have to take it out of the freezer the night before for it to thaw out. And of course when travelling-you just need to have a cooler with you. I am also pleased the NV's website has personalized the recent pet food recalls and are posting information for consumers on their website rather regularly. That gives me piece of mind too. I believe the food is prepared at coops within the midwest of the US---plants that are also preparing meats for human consumption. It is very interesting. Take care!


----------



## Stafford Lover (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats great. My dogs are fed Raw diet. Kye doesnt like chicken but everything else he does.

Its a great diet.


----------



## Mulligan (Mar 24, 2007)

It's really nice to hear everyone's opinions about their ways to feed. I also like how everyone is considerate of each others different methods. It makes for a very informative thread that gets everyone's point across and still leaves the choice up to each of us. Bravo!!!

For now, we are staying with the NV. The whole home prepared raw is too much for my DH. He has been pretty receptive to the raw idea as long as it's premade. So, to keep some sort of harmony in the house, that is my choice at this time. Who knows what the future may bring. 

WW, I feel the same way about the food industry. I just don't think the full raw will work for us right now, even though my social conscience would feel better to do so. 

Ginny, I did switch to the puppy amount. I think he is 80%+ of adult weight now so I went with that today. So he had a little less for a few days. Oops! He'll be okay.  

Alpha, I did read you were going to NV on another forum I think. It does sound like a lot of $ but like you said you want to go raw and it seems like a great way to start! I guess I lost my nerve to do the full raw (also the nerve to try to convince DH) kinda fast. I know you will end up doing what is best for your situation and that you can feel comfortable with. 

I love that there are so many individuals on all these boards. Thank goodness for the internet (usually-lol)!!

Hurray for all the caring pet parents!!!!


----------



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

We are switching to raw too apparently, lol. We have been searching for a new food for Dakota after this whole pet food recall. Up to now, he's been on Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice puppy food. Its been ok, but I've read (here) that there are better foods out there and I don't like supporting any company that uses Menu Foods. We stumbled upon NV through a friend on another message board. I like the premise that we can switch up flavors/types of foods without messing up digestion. I have a coupon, that I just used to buy two bags of the raw/frozen medallions. I'd like to share it with you all, because by using it, it will make NV not such a shock to the checkbook. It looks like that was an issue for others as well. 

http://www.naturesvariety.com/tryit/

We got a 3lb bag of venison and a 3lb bag of beef for 14 bucks. The coupon apparently doesn't expire. Just keep putting in different email addresses. My friend has been using it for about a year now. I looked at how the store rang it up and it looks like NV supplements the purchases, so it isn't like you are exploiting your pet store either. 

Hope this helps you all, and wish us luck with starting raw food tonight!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks soooo much, I was looking all over for that coupon. Here is the good thing guys, once you fill out the info they will periodically send you coupons, buy one get one free, that really helps! I have been using their products now for six months and I am very, very pleased. Even their Raw Meaty bones are great!!!!


----------



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

No problem! Oh, and as an update, Dakota just INHALED 4 medallions. I gave him two beef and two lamb. He LOVED them. Snarfed is the appropriate term. We're starting off with 25% raw for a while and the rest dry. So we'll do a cup of dry in the morning and then another cup in the evening with 4 medallions (roughly what was recommended from the NV site). I'd like to get him up to about 50/50. I'm not sure I can do more than that financially....even with the coupon! So maybe dry in the morning and then raw in the evening? We're going to finish out the Nutro and then switch to the NV dry food. What do you all think?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

sounds great!!! I am glad it is working out for you---Riley had the chicken/turkey patty tonight!!


----------



## lbcc69 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow!!! What a great wealth of information. After losing my Ridgeback a few months ago to Lymphoma I decided to switch my Lab over to a raw diet. She absolutely loved the Aunt Jeni's. However when a friend informed us of a puppy that was coming available for us, and doing some quick figures in my head, it quickly became apparent to me that I wouldnt be able to afford the $700 a month that it would cost me to feed both my dogs. My new pup will be about 160 pounds full grown. My new pup is a Boerboel Mastiff 
I have had them both on the Nutro Ultra kibble for a month now but am thinking of giving them the raw diet a couple times a week.
I have read up on both the NV and Aunt Jeni's and cant decide which to get.
Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I can say that I have been using NV since Riley was 4 months old, he is now 10 months old. He is doing great on it. Their website has been ultra-sensative and up to date during all these pet food recalls and people compliment me all the time on his teeth and coat--they ask me if I show him (which I don't). I cannot say anything bad about their product. Someone a few replies up gave a link for a coupon, once you fill out the info they periodically send you more coupons--anything helps. (I know some people don't care but NV is AAFCO approved for all life stages).

By the way I love the boerbels, my neighbor had two, amazing dogs.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, im just happy to read that people are concerned about what they are feeding their dogs....
Regardless if its "MY" way ( the right way.... just kidding, just kidding lol) or if it is with a premade raw. 
I just love to read that owners are stepping it up a notch either with better kibble or raw of any kind!
Good job everyone!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I am with you Wimblewolf 100%--I am the biggest raw food convert you could evey meet--seriously--so be proud of me even though 75% of the time I do premade--I am venturing, I am venturing......

For those that are interested, this is where I get my pure beef and beef/tripe mix as well as my beef raw meaty bones---(I see they are cut femurs)--here is the website, they have an online store--they do overnight delivery. It may turn out to be a little cheaper than the NV (you can rotate it with the NV like I do)--my benefit is I can drive about 15 minutes to pick this up--I get the 6lb rolls and cut them into pound servings and put them in zip lock bags. I usually get about 12 pounds worth and that will last me over three weeks as I alternate it with the NV. Martins raw meaty bones are the best! Check out the website, it is interesting. 

http://www.martinsk9formula.com/component/option,com_wrapper/Itemid,45/


----------



## Mulligan (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh my DOG!!!! 

Earlier this evening Mulligan had a few NV medallions. Then as I was preparing dinner for the family, I decided to try a chicken leg out on him. So I took him out on the deck and laid it down in front of him. He smelled it and licked it and then snarfed that puppy (pun intended) up!! I watched as he chewed first the skin then the meat and then crunched up the bone. It was truly beautiful to watch. I couldn't believe such a small dog had that much power to chew those bones like that. I was not squeamish in any way. It just seemed natural. I don't know what I was so afraid of. Now I have to go and read all the raw links-lol. Well, it'll be tomorrow 'cause it's bedtime now. 

Hope the poops come out okay-so far so good. I am so excited. I take back all my reluctance to feed raw meat. I will go slow and make sure to do it right but now after seeing him eat it, it doesn't seem quite so hard anymore. I still have some medallions that I can use sometimes but I now am no longer afraid to go for it!

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------

